# Replacing LED Help



## ViBrationNC

Hey guys.. Im new here.. Ive been searching the internet for days.. trying to find this specific LED Chip/lamp.

Some info about the projector..
Cinema Optix HDX-650 (Someone sold it to the bar where I work out of a trunk of a car)
4500 lumens 20,000 hours life

Thats all I know.. I dont know the wattage or anything else. I also know nothing about electronics as far as power and what not.

I have taken the projector apart and used my cell phone light to look through the LCD screen and everything works.. just not the led.. sooo Im not sure how to check anything such as the converter or whatever.. The LED may not me the issue.. thats why Im asking for help..

Thanks and here are a few pictures


----------



## Paulcet

20,000 hours lamp life usually means "not replaceable". Google searches for this projector also turn up lots of references to "white van scam"!


----------



## ViBrationNC

Yea.. Thats exactly where she got it.. from a van. LOL However.. it did work.. and everything still works.. fan LCD screen etc.. except there is no light. Sooo... basically.. it needs a light source.. Ive tried linking a picture of the LED but it wont let me link it.. cause Im new.. sooo Im gonna try this.. i. imgur. com/ e2T8gHV.jpg take out the spaces.. but thats the LED I am looking for.. or one that will be equivalent. The box says its 4500lumens.. soo Ive been told thats in the 50w range.. thats all I know.


----------



## RBTO

It's possible that the LED itself is a standard type from a manufacture like CREE or Luxeon. Can you supply a photo and is there any numerical information on the LED? In any case, it might be a long shot, but it may be worth a try. Noted you can't post a photo so go for the LED number and manufacture if that's listed on the device. Is this a single white LED or a single color LED (like Red, Green, or Blue)?

Here's a diagram of a Sharp LED which is 4500 lumens with a 3500 Kelvin rating (fairly white). It runs under $20. It might take a little bit of electronics know-how to install this if it would work.


----------



## ViBrationNC

There is a link.. hope I dont get in trouble.. Just take the spaces out. There is nothing on the LED itself except "HTP" and the box the projector came in says 4500lumens 20,000 hours life. Its a 200w projector 1080p 3d

It was working just fine.. then we turned it on one day.. and nothing. Everything works still.. I used my cell phone LED Flash Light and it still projects image on wall.. but obviously very very dim.. need more POWER CAPTAIN!! LOL Anyway..

http : // i. imgur. com/ e2T8gHV. jpg Just take out the spaces to see the pic of the LED itself


----------



## ViBrationNC

Its all white pretty sure.. it has 6 x 8 rows of emitters and Black and Red lead wires


----------



## RBTO

Sorry about that. Check back to post #4.


----------



## ViBrationNC

Where you able to look at the link/pic? The diagram you showed me looks like a round single LED.. this LED has 48 emitters.. 6 x 8


----------



## ViBrationNC

OK Ive got 5+ posts now.. lets try this link image http://i.imgur.com/e2T8gHV.jpg


----------



## RBTO

The only issue might be the round aperture versus the square one but if the corners of the square aperture are covered within the circle of the new device, it should work for your application. What are the dimensions of your square aperture (the yellowish area)?


----------



## ViBrationNC

16mm x 20mm


----------



## RBTO

ViBrationNC said:


> 16mm x 20mm


That gives you a diagonal of about 25 mm so I think the round device diameter is close enough to that such that it should work. Of course, it could be the power supply which is at fault. Can you fire up the projector and get a voltage reading between the black and red wires (with a DC voltmeter)? If you have voltage probably around 40 Volts or so, it's the LED that's bad. If no voltage, then it's the power supply. Chances are it's the LED because those little LEDs in the array are connected in series and if one fails, that's it for the whole array, but it would be wise to test before ordering an LED replacement.

The LED I suggested in post #4 is a non-stock item (not available unless you order a lot of them) but another similar LED is the CREE CXA2540-0000-000NOHV44OF LED which is available through Mouser Electronics (mouser.com). Here's the link to the part page.

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cree-Inc/CXA2540-0000-000N0HV440F/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMt82OzCyDsLFDxhEIGFaFQmuLXRkts61NU%3d

Check out the existing LED/Power supply and let us know what results you get.


----------



## NBPk402

4500 Lumens... I thought all the LED projectors were dim. I would think this one would be a lighthouse. Am I missing something here?


----------



## RBTO

ellisr63 said:


> 4500 Lumens... I thought all the LED projectors were dim. I would think this one would be a lighthouse. Am I missing something here?


4500 lumens is the LED chip rating (and that doesn't mean it's run at its full brightness). Only a fraction of that makes it through the lens to the screen. These "out of a van" LED projectors use the chip rating to make it sound like the projector is a lighthouse, but as you say, most are _pretty dim._


----------



## ViBrationNC

OK Soo.. heres what Ive elected to do... SINCE.. after trying to get a voltage reading of the black and red +/- leads to the LED.. WHICH was ZERO!! I tried every single setting on the ohm/voltage meter and didnt get anything.. So I tried the leads going into the board/converter/driver and I got 120v sooo that worked just fine.. Soo I took the LED to a electronics guy.. and he tested the LED 10 different ways and nothing.. The guy said the driver on the board is bad which caused the LED to fry! Soo.. this is my work around.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/50W-Power-D...Domain_0&hash=item25880647c4&autorefresh=true

Im gonna buy a small 50w LED and driver.. hard wire it into the projector(theres room) and test it with that.. and yes its rated at 4000-5000 lumens... However.. if that is not bright enough.. at least I know I can get it to work and I will upgrade to a 100w or 150w LED and Driver.

Thanks for all your help.. maybe I'll take some pics and a video as I am doing the DIY repair/mod/hack and share them..

Thanks again


----------



## RBTO

Good Luck!
Let us know how you come out.


----------

